# 2 ragdolls and a moggie



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been asked to help re home 2 ragdolls and a moggie together as they are all close and sleep together.
Trinty a 3 yr old black and white moggie,Neo a 2 yr ol male blue raggie(not sure of pattern waiting for pic) and Lilly a 2 yr old female cream (not sure on pattern a waiting pic) they are all neterured,fully vacs and micro chipped.
They are used to dogs and children of 6 years and plus.They are used to being left for 8 hours while thier owner is at work.They have no known health problems,behaviour or toileting problems.
They are used to supervised access to the garden but only when owner pegs the washing out or does the gardening.
Please pm me if you are interested in re homing these 3. Anyone interested in them will be home checked.
I will add pics as soon as I get them


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kelly i won't bother asking because i'm never suitable :crying: but ... did my friend Trish's Daughter Deborah make your signature   xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes she did doesn't it look fab.  I am sure one that is suited to your home will come up. Sadly most need to go to homes with out other cats


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Yes she did doesn't it look fab.  I am sure one that is suited to your home will come up. Sadly most need to go to homes with out other cats


Yes it does it's fab :thumbupeborah did a Degu on for me lol Keep me in mind please Kelly when a needy cat comes along i'm always here !  xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Will do

here are some pics. its clear Neo isn't a raggie but he looks scrummy anyway









not a great pic but all 3 together


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I would LOVE them all but unfortuantely I'm not in a position to adopt.  I foster kitties for a couple of animal shelters & the Cinnamon Trust so I'd fail any homechecks !

Good luck finding a home for them all, they're GORGEOUS !!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These 3 are still looking for a new home


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

would love to rehome them but once i have my new flat i think it would only be big enough for 2  hope they find a good home, but if keep me in mind if u have 2 Raggies in need. If you need more infor from me, feel free to PM me.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Minky and Kato maybe
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/43431-minky-kato-seeking-new-home-together.html

They are in foster care with a dear friend of mine under the UKRCC care if you are interested please let me know


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oh, they are all gorgeous! Im looking into getting a rescue cat (was considering buying a kitten but am going to see if a suitable rescue comes up first) and applied to the ragdoll rescue but heard nothing back so i dont know if maybe they didnt like the fact i have dogs and birds 

Lovely guys though, hope they get wonderful homes!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These 3 are used to dogs but have to go together  pm me if you are interested


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I think 3 would be a bit much  i was hoping for one or two, but i dont mind an older one (i lost my 16 yr old raggie about a year ago so i love the oldies), feel free to let me know if you have any come in that may be suitable though!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

how about Minky and Kato a good friend of mine is fostering them at the moment and they are under the UKRCC care

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/43431-minky-kato-seeking-new-home-together.html


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I actually looked at them, they both look gorgeous!

Sadly, whilst im child free here i am far from pet free. I have parrots and the dogs  I never had any problems at all with my previous cats but im guessing those two dont like other pets


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No they are scared of dogs I am sure two will come along soon


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Poor little guys 

Im sure the perfect one will come along eventually, im in no rush


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these 3 will be going back to live with their owner in 8 weeks which is great news


----------

